# correct size tank for goldfish?



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

I recently inherited 3 goldfish and tank..a Fishbox 60 .Thing is the fish are about 3-4 inches and look big enough for a pond to me..but I am no expert by a long shot!!
What size tank ideally should these 3 have? And any one recommend a good tank? Am on a budget and don't have loads of money to throw around.
Alternatively someone has offered to take them and put them in her pond; it's deep and big and she's looking to add to the 1 goldfish she added before Christmas. But it's not covered so no guarantees that marauding cats won't help themselves!! 
Am quite attached to Danny and Sandy and Rizzo as I renamed them now so don't really want to rehome them but obviously will if its in their best interest
Any advice??
Cheers


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I assume they are 'normal' single-tailed goldfish, such as commons or comets? If so then yes, they really would be better off in a pond, though it's best to transfer them when the weather is warmer so there won't be any temperature shock.

These fish will get very large indeed and are quite active, so personally I don't believe they should be kept in a tank long term... arguably though, something in the region of 400 litres might be acceptable if you really, really wanted to keep them in an aquarium.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

magpie said:


> I assume they are 'normal' single-tailed goldfish, such as commons or comets? If so then yes, they really would be better off in a pond, though it's best to transfer them when the weather is warmer so there won't be any temperature shock.
> 
> These fish will get very large indeed and are quite active, so personally I don't believe they should be kept in a tank long term... arguably though, something in the region of 400 litres might be acceptable if you really, really wanted to keep them in an aquarium.


Ok thx for the reply. yes they r single tailed fish! so that's 400 litres for the 3? How about if I were to keep 1? Or r they sociable creatures? Dn't know much about fish really! Thx for your help


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

the standard size tank often cited for single-tailed goldfish is 100L per fish. theoretically, using this, a 100L tank would be fine to house a single goldfish. however, as they are large fish, as Magpie says, they are much better off in ponds, and should be kept in ponds whenever possible. plus, yes, they are a social fish, and benefit from the company of their own kind. goldfish kept singly dont tend to do very well, often shying away.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

ok thx for your advise


----------

